
Ask HN: Favorite fiction books of 2018 - jamesjyu
What are your favorite fiction books that you read in 2018?
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18746559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18746559),
which was posted earlier.

